# flexible forks question



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

has anyone made a custom with flexible forks that would bend on the draw and bend on the release so as to impart more energy to the projectile?
i was also wondering if anyone had made a pure fiberglass slingshot for this purpose?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

wilbanba said:


> has anyone made a custom with flexible forks that would bend on the draw and bend on the release so as to impart more energy to the projectile?


I have. First, I own a slingcat that has a spring loaded single lever. The rubber is attached to the tip of the lever. When you draw out, the lever is moved up to the upright position, against the force of the spring. When you shoot, the lever is lowered and the ball flies safely over it.

I tried to reverse that concept with a setup that is upright n RELAXED condition. When you draw out, it is lowered towards the shooter. The idea was that the lever pulls the ball up. A low profile was what I was hoping for. It did not work. The lever would not manage to change the flight course of the ball very much. It would hit the frame.

It seems that the first few inches of the acceleration determines the final flight path of the bullet. That is why the slingcat works.

Here is my original Slingcat review (sorry, it is in another forum):

Slingcat Review

Jörg


----------



## Tmart (Jan 16, 2010)

Wilbanba - I found myself thinking about the same thing this weekend. I think it would be interesting to cut the ends off of a fiberglass recurve bow and try and use them as forks somehow.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

have you seen the disbality olimpics some of the sprinters have speacial legs they are fexable and have the same power as a cheetas legs some reasearch could help this become something else


----------

